

Computing the optimal road trip across the U.S - jgrahamc
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/03/08/computing-the-optimal-road-trip-across-the-u-s/

======
kencausey
Related and possibly the reason this was reposted today:
[http://sciencefriday.com/segment/07/10/2015/the-ultimate-
gee...](http://sciencefriday.com/segment/07/10/2015/the-ultimate-geek-road-
trip.html)

------
vinay427
This has been posted with the exact same title several times already:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=optimal+road+trip+randalolson....](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=optimal+road+trip+randalolson.com)

~~~
kencausey
Note that one of those search results is actually a related article for Europe
and that another is a followup post.

I noted in another comment that this was likely reposted today because both
the author of the post and John were on the US NPR radio show Science Friday
today regarding a related story.

------
avmich
So LA is out of luck in both trips?

------
elyrly
Wonderful article!

